# Asshley Video on Jay Leno



## Happy FA (Apr 22, 2010)

About 1135pm EDT tonight a few second video of Asshley appeared on Jay Leno as part of a joke about Kim Kardashian. Jay's lead in said, we had a video of Kim about 4 years ago and it isn't just her diet pills but also a lot of exercise that helped her have her body... and then shows a few second video of Asshley in very small bottom and bra stomping about, jiggling and raising one of her legs quite high and dancing about. It was a very low resolution video for the HD network show. I'd imagine that they paid her, but if not, she's certain to make a pretty penny ....


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 23, 2010)

I suppose it's a small jiggle forward filtered thru Leno's conformist mockery.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 23, 2010)

figures Jaw Lamo would go for the obvious fat joke.
he's never been one for progressive or original humor.

i have a hard time believing people find him genuinely funny.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 23, 2010)

Leno sucks.

Why yes, I am with Coco...why do you ask?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont think leno is funny, but it is nice that Asshley got on Prime-Time Television!


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 23, 2010)

This video has been used on late night before in reference to JLo. I'm not surprised it's still being circulated.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 23, 2010)

Uh yeah, but shouldn't she be getting some royalties from Leno if he's going to use her work on his show?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 23, 2010)

i really hope asshley's suing.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 23, 2010)

jay leno keeps fucking up


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 23, 2010)

For the geniuses who think there is legal recourse, or money to be made on a stolen YouTube video.

http://www.videomaker.com/article/14680/

The video that appeared on the Craig Ferguson Show was stolen from her website, and posted to YouTube. There was no negotiation for royalty, there rarely is. Read this article, and you'll understand why.

While there may be legal recourse against the sphincter who stole the video to begin with, it's more than likely that he's a poor mofo, which accounts for why he had to steal the video to begin with.

The smart move would be to play this into her marketing, as being the largest ass ever to make it to 2 national late night shows.


----------



## Happy FA (Apr 24, 2010)

There are other intellectual property law rights which would prevent the commercial use of a video with someone's image on it including the rights of privacy and publicity. These are separate and apart from the Copyright issues.

Also, if you read the interesting link presented by someone with some knowledge of copyright issues, you will discover that they are clear that the poster has no rights against You Tube for stealing their material. However, You Tube can only get the rights the poster has. So, if the poster has no right to the copyrighted material You Tube doesn't have a license to reuse it or relicense someone else, like the Tonight Show to use the copyrighted material. And, just so it's clear, you need not register a work for it to be a "copyrighted work" because a copyright subsists in a work on fixation in a medium. 

So, in short, you might not have a great claim against You Tube(which would say the improper usage was by the poster), but you should have a good claim against the end user who used the work without appropriate rights for commercial purposes(i.e. NBC) because they couldn't get the right to use the work if You Tube didn't have the rights to start with.


----------



## orin (Apr 24, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> For the geniuses who think there is legal recourse, or money to be made on a stolen YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.videomaker.com/article/14680/
> 
> ...



exactly ... imagine how many BBW lovers out there that find out they are BBW lovers through looking at that clip ...

real talk ... i know dudes that did not like big girls untill they say diamond from mercedez bbw or chicks like asshley ... the curves is what got them in ... they were used to not so well shaped bigger women in their lives


----------



## Lamia (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't find Leno funny either. What video are you talking about?


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> The smart move would be to play this into her marketing, as being the largest ass ever to make it to 2 national late night shows.



Oh honey, that's not really true---think about how many giant asses have been on tv. Donald Trump for starters....


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Different kind of ass, he's a horses ass.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Apr 24, 2010)

Wouldn't Leno be protected under Fair Use anyway? Not that it was a very nice thing to do, but I doubt that there's any significant legal recourse against him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#Fair_use_and_parody


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2010)

Legal Recourse or not still a fucking asshole


----------



## Cors (Apr 25, 2010)

orin said:


> exactly ... imagine how many BBW lovers out there that find out they are BBW lovers through looking at that clip ...
> 
> real talk ... i know dudes that did not like big girls untill they say diamond from mercedez bbw or chicks like asshley ... the curves is what got them in ... they were used to not so well shaped bigger women in their lives



You know, you can have a preference without insulting fat women who may not be of the shape you fancy.


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 25, 2010)

It could have been worded better but what he said is true. Some late in life FA's come to it through seeing one particular woman. Something about her flips the light switch on, she sexualizes fatness for him for the first time. Whether it completely changes their tastes or not depends on the individual.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 25, 2010)

orin said:


> real talk ... i know dudes that did not like big girls untill they say diamond from mercedez bbw or chicks like asshley ... the curves is what got them in ... they were used to not so well shaped bigger women in their lives




real talk...i know fat women who did not like ' fa's ' until they saw those who didn't feel a burning need to insult fat women who were not their personal cup of java.....they were used to ' fa's ' in their lives who were not well shaped in terms of having a clue, along with some heart and soul


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 25, 2010)

orin said:


> exactly ... imagine how many BBW lovers out there that find out they are BBW lovers through looking at that clip ...
> 
> real talk ... i know dudes that did not like big girls untill they say diamond from mercedez bbw or chicks like asshley ... the curves is what got them in ... they were used to not so well shaped bigger women in their lives




I know what you mean about appreciating a truly perfect ass when you see it - it's a gift I have as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

furious styles said:


> jay leno keeps fucking up



jay leno IS fucked up.

FTFY


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

Jes said:


> Oh honey, that's not really true---think about how many giant asses have been on tv. Donald Trump for starters....


Trump has made a career out of being a horse's ass. Real estate is just his side-job.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Legal Recourse or not still a fucking asshole



I wouldn't say he's an asshole. He's more of a pathetic figure, a guy who's been coasting on the assumption that he's funny when really he hasn't been funny since he was guest-hosting for Carson. He's a figure to be pitied. That's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Slayer77 (Apr 25, 2010)

That's pretty obnoxious, but it still doesn't sound as bad as when The Colbert Report did this bizarrely long bit about Treasure Bombshell. Damn was that awkward... not to mention painfully unfunny. Seems like all you have to do to get shallow morons to laugh feel better about themselves is show them a picture of an obese person, which is what the piece essentially amounted to.
Case in point, I've come across numerous Facebook suggesting people become "fans" of things like "The awkward moment when a fat girl admits she's fat" in which people are encouraged to make posts describing the unmitigated horror of having to socialize with a fat person; the one in question used a picture of Largenlovely.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2010)

Slayer77 said:


> That's pretty obnoxious, but it still doesn't sound as bad as when The Colbert Report did this bizarrely long bit about Treasure Bombshell. Damn was that awkward... not to mention painfully unfunny. Seems like all you have to do to get shallow morons to laugh feel better about themselves is show them a picture of an obese person, which is what the piece essentially amounted to. .



yes and no. If i recall correctly, I laughed. But, I tend to laugh during hte Colbert show. Spectacle is a double-edged sword. If you promote yourself and/or your spectacle, you're not going to be able to control your 15 min. of fame. That's the price you pay, but also the payoff. I would think that Donna would be happy with the promotion; she's laughing all the way to the bank (1 cupcake at a time!)


----------



## Spanky (Apr 26, 2010)

westlingguy, 

Just a question pertaining to the promotion/marketing angle. Would she/could she/has she contacted them about maybe appearing on the show as a minor guest or in a skit? Not that she would want to, but could it be used as a crack in the door (no pun intended) IF she wanted? Might be just the thing to get her to the front of the line. 

Jay Leno is to humor as McDonalds is to food. But use HIM any way you can to market yourself. Maybe turn a bad into a good. 










wrestlingguy said:


> For the geniuses who think there is legal recourse, or money to be made on a stolen YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.videomaker.com/article/14680/
> 
> ...


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy FA said:


> About 1135pm EDT tonight a few second video of Asshley appeared on Jay Leno as part of a joke about Kim Kardashian. Jay's lead in said, we had a video of Kim about 4 years ago and it isn't just her diet pills but also a lot of exercise that helped her have her body... and then shows a few second video of Asshley in very small bottom and bra stomping about, jiggling and raising one of her legs quite high and dancing about. It was a very low resolution video for the HD network show. I'd imagine that they paid her, but if not, she's certain to make a pretty penny ....



Thank You! I was watching with my bf, I kept thinking I knew who that was, but for the life of me could NOT figure it out. She probably wasn't paid since most of the vids he shows are up on youtube & in a sense public domain as long as you don't try to sell or make money off of them. But thank you for clearing that up for me!

Also, I am in the minority: I like watching Leno, though I don't every day & I love his garage. ^_^


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 26, 2010)

Leno sucks..he's a caricature who uses archaic comedic techniques and he's easier to laugh at rather than laugh with. and yeah, i agree w/orin..as many people will talk shit and make fun, im sure that asshley's video will help a lot of closeted or FA's in denial will come to realize how attractive bbw's are.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 26, 2010)

Spanky, Carla was away in Puerto Rico when the video aired on Leno.

I can't speak for her, but generally, I think her aspiration is to be every FA's favorite pear shaped model, which in and of itself is a lot of responsibility.

That, combined with the stolen pics and vids of her that show up on "funny" sites like Ebaumsworld, etc., have kept her from crossing over into the mainstream, ala Donna.

I'm sure she'll have something to add to this upon her return from Puerto Rico.






Spanky said:


> westlingguy,
> 
> Just a question pertaining to the promotion/marketing angle. Would she/could she/has she contacted them about maybe appearing on the show as a minor guest or in a skit? Not that she would want to, but could it be used as a crack in the door (no pun intended) IF she wanted? Might be just the thing to get her to the front of the line.
> 
> Jay Leno is to humor as McDonalds is to food. But use HIM any way you can to market yourself. Maybe turn a bad into a good.


----------



## patmcf (Apr 26, 2010)

I remember when Jay Leno used to be funny ......................... Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Not a big fan of Leno, but I always enjoyed the "Headlines" part of the show. Which doesn't really require much of Leno, because the headlines in essence deliver the laughs on their own.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 1, 2010)

Can someone please describe for me the contents of the video he used? I don't watch Leno and thus didn't see what everyone's talking about.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 1, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> For the geniuses who think there is legal recourse, or money to be made on a stolen YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.videomaker.com/article/14680/
> 
> ...




Wouldn't Jay Leno himself have her beat on that account, being an ass? 

ZING! 8D


----------

